# Multi-Meter



## mrcastrovinci (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All,
I have a (both) commercial/residential building that I am bidding on. It is an existing building that they are gutting all new. The owner wants to do the following:

320 amp service

My question is what size panels can I use. For example can I use

(1) 100A
(1) 100A
(1) 100A
(1) 150A

Total of 4 panels (supposing each pan can do more than 100A)

Providing the total load calc does not exceed the main service size of 320A? In essience can I go over with the main breaker size just not exceed the Calculated load?

Does the 100A minimum panel size hold true in this case (res/comm)? or does multi dewelling cancel the 100A minimum out?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mrcastrovinci said:


> Hi All,
> I have a (both) commercial/residential building that I am bidding on. It is an existing building that they are gutting all new. The owner wants to do the following:
> 
> 320 amp service
> ...


You can put in as many 100 amp panels as you wish as long as the total connected load is less than 320 amps.


----------



## mrcastrovinci (Jan 10, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> You can put in as many 100 amp panels as you wish as long as the total connected load is less than 320 amps.


 
Eactly the answer I was looking for....Awesome! Thank so much!


----------

